# Cyclogest - 1 pressary per day or 2?



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi all

Am due my ET tomorrow, and my clinic has advised I need to take 1  x 400mg pressary a day. Am a bit concerned about only taking one however as my progesterone levels have always been a bit on the low side.

Has anyone else with low pg levels been advised to take 2 pressaries per day?

thanks

Wiggie x


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi wiggie, good luck for ET, my levels are normal i think, and i take two a day!  Hope that helps, I'd check with the clinic, Ta Ta Bali xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Some consultants will advise 2 pessaries, some 1....and also some women may be taking 2 pessaries but they are 2 x 200mg so basically same as yours if you're on 1 x 400mg.

I would do as your clinic has advised but if you're concerned then give your consultant a call and see if you can up your dose to 2 x 400mg.

I've always been prescribed 400mg x 2 (and/or Crinone) but I have naturally high progesterone and long luteal phase but when it's come to fresh IVF cycles (not my FETs), I've always bled early as not enough progesterone support....

I'd give your clinic a quick call to put your mind at rest....

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## london65 (Feb 8, 2008)

I've always been given 2 x 400mg per day too, so that seems right! In fact I am on them now, having had my 4th IUI yesterday....fingers crossed for me and all of us too!
Kate


----------



## sammiejr (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi. wiggie
i am on 2x400 mg pessaries per day plus 1 crinone, i would just double check with your clinic and just ask if there is any harm in having 2 pessaries per day
good luck in you 2ww     


sammiejr


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for your advice everyone. When I spoke to the clinic about it they said that we should be generating enough progesterone with our own ovaries, and that the pressaries are just a boost, which is why they only prescribe one a day. However they also said that our bodies only absorb as much as we actually need, so technically you can't overdose. So on this basis I'm going to take an extra one once every other day, just to be on the safe side!

Wiggie x


----------



## bunnygirl38 (Nov 7, 2007)

Wiggie, just saw this post - I had the same thing with Guys.  First two cycles at first clinic I was on two 400mg a day but Guys only gave me enough for one a day - I queried this with a nurse and she just gave me a load more to cover off a double dose - didn't ask any questions or anything.

I guess its just different clinics protocol - I was relieved to read that any extra projesterone will effectively be excreted as I'd been worrying.... but then I've been worrying about just about every godamn thing!

Nightmare!

Bunnygirl x


----------

